# Mit Blinkern auf Zander- geht das?



## vermesser (22. Oktober 2010)

Hallo liebe Mitangler,

ich bin noch ein bißchen Neuling beim Zanderangeln und habe erst ein paar auf Gufis und Fetzen gefangen. Allerdings habe ich einen Zandersee vor der Tür.

Deshalb habe ich mir ein wunderschönes, altes Anglerbuch "Hecht, Barsch, Zander" von Wolfgang Zeiske gegönnt.

Dort wird erwähnt, daß man Zander gut mit halbierten Effzett (also schmalen Blinkern) fangen kann. Kann das jemand bestätigen?

Wie führe ich einen Blinker auf Zander? Ruhig mit der Faulenzermethode am Grund? Wie funktioniert das?

Man liest ja immer nur von Gummis oder nachts von Wobblern? Gehts auch ganz klassisch mit Blinker? Und was ist zu beachten?

In bestimmten Situationen wäre ein Blinker ja durchaus von Vorteil, zumal ich finde, daß man beim klassischen Hartmetall weniger falsch machen kann als bei "neumodischen" Ködern.


----------



## Gemini (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit Blinkern auf Zander- geht das?*

Geht! |wavey:





Dass wenig Zanderfänge auf Blech gemeldet werden liegt sicher daran dass viele nicht mehr damit 
angeln und es inzwischen einfach erfolgreichere Methoden gibt.

Ich hatte dieses Jahr übrigens auch zwei Zander auf Spinner.

Die Blinker würde ich ruhig führen und öfters auch mal auf Grund absacken lassen 
wenn dein Gewässer das zulässt.
Ich muss hier bei mir relativ konstant und recht schnell durchziehen.


----------



## vermesser (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit Blinkern auf Zander- geht das?*

Interessant. Ich werde das doch gleich mal schnellstmöglich probieren. Bin halt ein Fan der guten alten Blechköder, da sie sich besser werfen, weniger verwickeln und vielfältiger einsetzbar sind, außerdem hab ich damit mehr Erfahrung...und ganz nebenbei sind sie auch billiger!

Vielleicht kommen ja noch mehr Meinungen und Erfahrungen.


----------



## zorra (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit Blinkern auf Zander- geht das?*

Wenn du mal 30-40Jahre zurück gehst zur meiner Zeit da gab es noch keine Gufis wir fischten mit Blinkern-Spinner und den alten Köfi auf Hecht und Barsch....dann kam der Zander stark auf auch in Holland und wir fingen auch Zander auf Metall...nun wurden auch einige Blinker dem Zander angepasst die etwas schlanker und leichter waren wie z.b die von Profiblinker sehr gut für Wassertiefen bis ca.5m mit denen kannste richtig im Wasser spielen....der alte Dam oder Effzett ist ja jedem bekannt für tieferes Wasser der gehört in jeden Angelkoffer....dann gibt es von Bertus Rozemeijer Blattblinker die du verstellen kannst gut vom Boot und Land aus zu fischen da der Schwerpunkt nach vorne gelegt ist den kannste auch jiggen...dann gibt es noch einen Plattblinker der ist flach und hat nur einen einzel Haken hinten der fest steht hier kannste auf Wunsch auch noch einen Gummi-Fetzen oder Köfi einhängen sehr gut für Hindernissfreies Gewässer....bei den Spinnern halte ich den Veltic für sehr gut oder Spinnersysteme die du selber zusammen bauen kannst.#6
Metallgruss zorra


----------



## Jose (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit Blinkern auf Zander- geht das?*

*!!! den trööt bitte sofort schließen!!!*

männo, hier jetzt die leute scharf machen aufs 'ach-so-altmodische' blinkern.|uhoh:

zander klappt, barsch klappt, hecht klappt, rapfen klappt und ja, ne 50er barbe hatte ich auch schon (nicht gerissen, hat happ gemacht).

ich finde, die sind sehr gezielt und kontrolliert zu führen und haben erheblich weniger hänger als gufis.

blöde ist es manchmal bei stärkerem wind, dann zeigen die lustige frisbee-effekte.

so einen löffel kriegt man auch leichter und billiger gebaut. 

ansonsten sind spinner auch nicht zu verachten.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit Blinkern auf Zander- geht das?*

Komisch das ich bei Blinkern auf Hecht in all den Jahren noch nie einen Zander gefangen habe und auch sonst der Großteil aller Zander mit anderen Kunstködern gefangen wird.
Aber viel Glück damit.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit Blinkern auf Zander- geht das?*



vermesser schrieb:


> Interessant. Ich werde das doch gleich mal schnellstmöglich probieren. Bin halt ein Fan der guten alten Blechköder, da sie sich besser werfen, weniger verwickeln und vielfältiger einsetzbar sind, außerdem hab ich damit mehr Erfahrung...und ganz nebenbei sind sie auch billiger!


Billiger als was? Ein 4er Kopyto incl. 4/0er VMC kostet 1€ (augerundet).


----------



## vermesser (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit Blinkern auf Zander- geht das?*

@ All: Hey danke, super daß es funktioniert. Wird getestet, spätestens nächste Woche.

Was für Blinker sind empfehlenswert, kleinere Effzett oder irgendwas exotisches oder gar Mefo-Blinker? In dem Buch ist von "schlanken, länglichen Formen" die Rede.

@ Christian: Vielleicht liegt es daran, daß man auf Zander anders angelt als auf den Rest? Ich hatte auch noch keine Glückstreffer, weiß aber von Fängen gezielt mit Spinner...


----------



## vermesser (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit Blinkern auf Zander- geht das?*



christian36 schrieb:


> Billiger als was? Ein 4er Kopyto incl. 4/0er VMC kostet 1€ (augerundet).



Billiger für mich! Ich habe ne ganze Kiste von Blinkern und Spinnern und kaum Gufis, müsste also alles neu kaufen und dazu noch ne neue Technik der Führung lernen, obwohl ich gut und erfolgreich mit Blinker angeln kann.

Abgesehen davon muss (???) man ja wohl fürs Gummiangeln geflochtene haben. Hab ich auch nicht, sondern 30er Mono...

Und ne Gummirute hab ich auch nicht, sondern ne Sammlung von Allroundspinnruten für alles mögliche...die sicher alle zu weich fürs richtige Gummiangeln sind.

Und von daher würde ich mir all die Investitionen nur für einen Zielfisch, den ich gelegentlich mal beangel, gern sparen. Ich habe bisher an meinen alten Gewässern nie auf Zander geangelt mangels Vorkommen und teste mich da langsam ran.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit Blinkern auf Zander- geht das?*

Würde ich eher zu Spinner raten, hab' nachts auf 4er Mepps schon zwei-drei Zander gefangen.


----------



## Gemini (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit Blinkern auf Zander- geht das?*



christian36 schrieb:


> Komisch das ich bei Blinkern auf Hecht in all den Jahren noch nie einen Zander gefangen habe und auch sonst der Großteil aller Zander mit anderen Kunstködern gefangen wird.
> Aber viel Glück damit.



Angenommen der Schreibstil liesse Rückschlüsse auf die Köderführung zu würde ich tippen dass du das Blech für Zander eindeutig zu schnell und aggressiv einkurbelst 

Gibs zu, die Hechte haben auch Schiss vor dir, deswegen angelst du auf Waller #h


----------



## vermesser (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit Blinkern auf Zander- geht das?*



Gemini schrieb:


> Angenommen der Schreibstil liesse Rückschlüsse auf die Köderführung zu würde ich tippen dass du das Blech für Zander eindeutig zu schnell und aggressiv einkurbelst
> 
> Gibs zu, die Hechte haben auch Schiss vor dir, deswegen angelst du auf Waller #h



Ich hau mich wech :q:q:q:q !!


----------



## ANGELKOLLEGE_ (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit Blinkern auf Zander- geht das?*

in ein paar profiblinker fimen angelt der ja auch mit den blinkern-und fängt^^inmal haben die ja auch als sie die zander gefudnen haben mit colafläschchen gejigt(gummibären) und die habne auch gefangen!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit Blinkern auf Zander- geht das?*

Wat???|kopfkrat



@Gemini
:q:q


----------



## Jose (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit Blinkern auf Zander- geht das?*



christian36 schrieb:


> Billiger als was? Ein 4er Kopyto incl. 4/0er VMC kostet 1€ (augerundet).



es sind die vielen hänger bei gufis, die blinker billiger sein lassen.
jedenfalls hier am köderfressenden rhein


----------



## ANGELKOLLEGE_ (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit Blinkern auf Zander- geht das?*

ich meine dass die leute von den profiblinkerfilmen auch manhmal mit den blinkern fischen und gefangen haben und das die eimal gummibärchen auf den jigkopf gezogen haben und damit auch gefangen haben^^


----------



## Daniel78 (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit Blinkern auf Zander- geht das?*



Jose schrieb:


> es sind die vielen hänger bei gufis, die blinker billiger sein lassen.
> jedenfalls hier am köderfressenden rhein




Ja, auch die Elbe ist da nicht viel netter. #t


----------



## Karpfenfreak 21 (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit Blinkern auf Zander- geht das?*

Das mit denn Colafläschchen kann ich bestätigen das habe ich auch gesehen lol. Oder auf einer anderen Dvd gezielte Rotaugen und Brassen fänge auf mini Twister hihi. Ich habe übrigens auch dieses Jahr nen Zander auf Spinner gefangen.


----------



## Karpfenfreak 21 (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit Blinkern auf Zander- geht das?*

Das Colafläschchen Stück wurde aber nicht auf denn Jighaken gesteckt sondern auf nen normalen Haken an der Drop Shot Montage


----------



## chxxstxxxx (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit Blinkern auf Zander- geht das?*



Gemini schrieb:


> Angenommen der Schreibstil liesse Rückschlüsse auf die Köderführung zu würde ich tippen dass du das Blech für Zander eindeutig zu schnell und aggressiv einkurbelst


Du schließt vom Schreibstil auf die Führungstechnik? Du bist nicht zufällig Politiker oder?



> Gibs zu, die Hechte haben auch Schiss vor dir, deswegen angelst du auf Waller #h


Nö. Weil ich mehr Waller als Hechte fange und pro Jahr mehr Zander mit Gummifischen und Wobbler als hier im AB "Blinker-Zander" gepostet werden.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit Blinkern auf Zander- geht das?*



Jose schrieb:


> es sind die vielen hänger bei gufis, die blinker billiger sein lassen.
> jedenfalls hier am köderfressenden rhein


Das hängt dann in erster Linie vom Führungsstil und nicht von der Köderbeschaffenheit hat.


----------



## allrounderab (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit Blinkern auf Zander- geht das?*

hi vermesser,

zander lassen sich natürlich auch auf blinker und spinner fangen, jedoch gibt es meiner meinung nach erfolgsversprechendere methoden. das blech billiger ist als ein gufi mit kopf wage ich aber einmal sehr zu bezweifeln und weiter,wenn überhaupt wirft man damit auch nicht. 1 effzet wird man denke so um die 2,50€ bekommen, für einen kopyto mit kopf bezahlst du maximal 1,20€ also circa die hälfte.


----------



## Jose (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit Blinkern auf Zander- geht das?*



christian36 schrieb:


> Das hängt dann in erster Linie vom Führungsstil und nicht von der Köderbeschaffenheit hat.



jein!
gufis gehen auf den grund (und dort auf hängersuche). ich verlier hier eher 10 gufis als einen blinker.

klar kann man blinker beim entsprechenden führungsstil zügig versenken - gut geführte blinker sind sicher in direkter grundnähe zu führen (sägestil).

blinker haben dann noch einen netten vorteil (kilo effzetts oder heintz mal ausgenommen): man kann sie an der oberfläche führen, im mittelwasser, grundnah und ganz entscheidend, man kann sie entspannt an steinpackungen entlangführen, und das alles dazu noch recht langsam.

aber eins sollte klar sein: der köder mit dem man sich sicher fühlt und den man führen kann, das wird dann wohl auch 'der beste' sein.

darum gehts hier ja aber auch nicht.

also nochmal: zander auf blinker geht. 
(war ein feister 60er von der oberfläche)


----------



## Gemini (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit Blinkern auf Zander- geht das?*



christian36 schrieb:


> Du schließt vom Schreibstil auf die Führungstechnik? Du bist nicht zufällig Politiker oder?



Da bin ich weit, weit von entfernt... 
Du verstehst aber schon manchmal ein harmloses Spässchen, oder?



christian36 schrieb:


> Nö. Weil ich mehr Waller als Hechte fange und pro Jahr mehr Zander mit Gummifischen und Wobbler als hier im AB "Blinker-Zander" gepostet werden.



Klar, diese Methoden haben sich ja nicht ohne Grund etabliert. 

Ich denke aber schon dass man auch mit Blech Erfolg haben kann wenn man sich ausgiebig 
damit beschäftigt und Köderform- und Führung optimiert. 

Die Tipps von Zorra fand ich in diesem Zusammenhang auch interessant.


----------



## vermesser (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit Blinkern auf Zander- geht das?*



Jose schrieb:


> aber eins sollte klar sein: der köder mit dem man sich sicher fühlt und den man führen kann, das wird dann wohl auch 'der beste' sein.



Genau das meinte ich...Köder und Gerät sind vorhanden und erprobt und ich weiß, wie das Ding läuft. Man liest eben nur nie was von Zander auf Blinker, deshalb die Frage. Gummi wäre nahezu neu für mich, bisher brauchte ich das nie (ja, das gibts im Jahre 2010 noch in Deutschland  ! Und mit Gummi ohne Können und passende Rute sind die Erfolge bescheiden.




Jose schrieb:


> also nochmal: zander auf blinker geht.



Und genau das war meine Frage, weil man dazu nirgends was findet und ich erst in diesem alten Buch darauf gestoßen bin. Danke :m !!


----------



## chxxstxxxx (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit Blinkern auf Zander- geht das?*



vermesser schrieb:


> Und mit Gummi ohne Können und passende Rute sind die Erfolge bescheiden.


Aber erfolgversprechender als auf Blech. Letztes Jahr wurde hier übrigens ein 99er Zander mit Wurm gefangen; ist anscheinend noch so ein ominöser Geheimtipp. 






> Und genau das war meine Frage, weil man dazu nirgends was findet und ich erst in diesem alten Buch darauf gestoßen bin. Danke :m !!


Liegt wahrscheinlich daran das heute niemand mehr gezielt mit Blech auf Zander geht (und wenn doch, dann hätte ich bitte die Fangquoten von demjenigen!), weil es weitaus fängigere Methoden bzw. Kunstköder gibt.

Aber fischt ruhig weiter so wie vor 63 Jahren. Mehr für mich.


----------



## Jose (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit Blinkern auf Zander- geht das?*



christian36 schrieb:


> ...Liegt wahrscheinlich daran das heute niemand mehr gezielt mit Blech auf Zander geht (und wenn doch, dann hätte ich bitte die Fangquoten von demjenigen!)...
> 
> 
> ...Aber fischt ruhig weiter so wie vor 63 Jahren. Mehr für mich.




zu 1: 
hast du wohl recht und hoffentlich bleibt das auch so.
ich hab aber so das gefühl, dass du deine blinkergänge an einer halben hand abzählen kannst

zu 2: "...wie vor 63 jahren. mehr für mich." 

solche ansatzweise stichelnden bemerkungen führen leicht zu mehr für dich. denke da an verwarnungen.

lass den trööt doch so ruhig weiterplätschern wie bisher


----------



## daci7 (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit Blinkern auf Zander- geht das?*

Wenn man weiß wo die Zander sind lassen die sich zB. nachts sehr gut mit Spinnern fangen.
Auch sind an heißen Sommertagen kleinste Spinner manchmal richtige Zanderkiller 

Mit Blinkern bin ich allerdings bis jetzt erfolglos auf Zander gewesen ... liegt wahrscheinlich auch daran, dass ich diese eher weniger einsetze und wenn, dann eher an Hechtgewässern.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit Blinkern auf Zander- geht das?*



Jose schrieb:


> zu 1:
> hast du wohl recht und hoffentlich bleibt das auch so.
> ich hab aber so das gefühl, dass du deine blinkergänge an einer halben hand abzählen kannst


Nicht wirklich.



> zu 2: "...wie vor 63 jahren. mehr für mich."
> 
> solche ansatzweise stichelnden bemerkungen führen leicht zu mehr für dich. denke da an verwarnungen.


Wieso sollte das zu einer Verwarnung führen?


----------



## FisherMan66 (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit Blinkern auf Zander- geht das?*

Nen guter Angelkollege von mir fischt aus Überzeugung nur Effzett Blinker. Zu seinem Equipment zählen ganze 9 Köder. Effzett in 16 und 22g in den Farben silber, kupfer und gold/silber.

Wenn wir alle gemeinsam auf dem See sind, fängt er nicht mehr und auch nicht weniger Hecht und Zander als wir, die wir mit allem möglichen neumodernen KuKö´s den Fischen zu Leibe rücken. Ist doch merkwürdig, oder?

Dazu fischt er auch keine geflochtene Schnur, sondern ne 0,33-er Mono auf ner 6000-er Multirolle. Diese Kombo fischet er schon seit mehr als 20 Jahren sehr erfolgreich.
Schon komisch, was alles so geht.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit Blinkern auf Zander- geht das?*

Sowohl der 16er als auch der 22er Effzett haben mir schon Zander beschert, sehr gerne fische ich auch den Gno in 15 gramm auf Zander, vor allem, wenn es weit gehen muss. Meinen Führungsstil würde ich nicht gerade als "Jiggen" bezeichnen, auch nicht als "Faulenzen". 
Ich kurble den Blinker so langsam als möglich ein und lasse ihn hin und wieder an gestraffter Schnur zum Grund durchsacken, da er sonst ganz automatisch zu weit oben läuft.

Aber Summa Summarum gibt es doch bessere Köder, wenn es gezielt auf Zander gehen soll.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit Blinkern auf Zander- geht das?*

Ich spinnangle beinahe nur mit Spinnern und Wobblern. 
Mit diesen beiden Kunstködertypen bin ich von Anfang an gleich warm geworden und habe regelmäßig Erfolge damit.
Die Wobbler machen mir mehr Spaß zu führen, mit den Spinnern fange ich aber mehr.
An den Spinnern gefällt mir das einfache Handling und irgendwie habe ich bei diesem Köder auch im Gefühl, welcher gerade der Richtige ist.
Mit Spinnern bin ich mir sicher, was ich gerade mache, ich vertraue diesem Köder und habe letztendlich wahrscheinlich deshalb damit mehr Erfolge, als mit Gummis, Poppern, Blinkern, Drop Shot und was es sonst so gibt.
Mein Lieblingsspinner ist der Mepps Aglia Fluo im Firetigerdecor, in allen Größen. Er ist besonders fängig auf Döbel, Forellen, Hechte(überwiegend die Größe zwischen 60cm - 80cm) und Zander aller Größen.
Es ist wohl der Spinner und Kunstköder mit dem ich die meisten Raubfische auf die Schuppen gelegt habe, seit ich mit Kukös auf Raubfische angele.


----------



## Meerfor1 (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit Blinkern auf Zander- geht das?*

Für Zander: Effzett 16 gold / silber. Das läuft seit vielen Jahren sehr gut.

Bernd


----------



## Knigge007 (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit Blinkern auf Zander- geht das?*



FisherMan66 schrieb:


> Dazu fischt er auch keine geflochtene Schnur, sondern ne 0,33-er Mono auf ner 6000-er Multirolle. Diese Kombo fischet er schon seit mehr als 20 Jahren sehr erfolgreich.
> Schon komisch, was alles so geht.





Moin,

jo was Mono angeht sind ja einige wieder von Geflochtener weg, auch beim Gufi angeln, u.a. das ganze Profiblinker Team, es ging früher also wieso solls Heute nich mehr gehen, nur denke ich ist vorallem das Gufi fischen mit Mono gerade für unerfahrene wie mich bestimmt richtig schwer ist.

Ich werde Heute sobalds Hell wird auch losziehen mit meinen Effzets - aber eher auf Hecht - hier reden alle von sehr langsam führen, wie langsam sieht das dann aus ?

So langsam das sich der Blinker gerade noch richtig dreht, oder wie ?

Glaub das ich die wenigen male die ich geblinkert habe, diese auf jeden Fall zu aggro gekurbelt habe.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit Blinkern auf Zander- geht das?*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> jo was Mono angeht sind ja einige wieder von Geflochtener weg, auch beim Gufi angeln, u.a. das ganze Profiblinker Team, es ging früher also wieso solls Heute nich mehr gehen, nur denke ich ist vorallem das Gufi fischen mit Mono gerade für unerfahrene wie mich bestimmt richtig schwer ist.


Wahrscheinlich haben sie auch deswegen geflochtene Schnüre im Programm.
Auch für den Fall das ich jetzt einigen im Board auf den Slips trete, aber die Angler von ProfiBlinker haben in diversen Videos schon mehrmals bewiesen das sie von einigen Sachen keine Ahnung haben. Der Unterschied beim Köderkontakt zwischen Mono und Geflochtener ist enorm und es gibt keine Mono die auch nur annähernd an die geringe Dehnung einer Geflochtener rankommt.


----------



## vermesser (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit Blinkern auf Zander- geht das?*

Ich wusste gar nicht, daß das Thema so kontrovers ist...also ich bedanke mich für alle Tipps, werde es testen und hoffe, daß es funktioniert...scheint ja nicht so abwegig zu sein.


----------



## RheinBarbe (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit Blinkern auf Zander- geht das?*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> *Ich spinnangle beinahe nur mit Spinnern und Wobblern. *
> Mit diesen beiden Kunstködertypen bin ich von Anfang an gleich warm geworden und habe regelmäßig Erfolge damit.
> Die Wobbler machen mir mehr Spaß zu führen, mit den Spinnern fange ich aber mehr.
> An den Spinnern gefällt mir das einfache Handling und irgendwie habe ich bei diesem Köder auch im Gefühl, welcher gerade der Richtige ist.
> ...


So in etwa halte ich es auch. Habe mit 4ern und 5ern Spinnern das Kunstköderangeln angefangen und gefangen, genauso wie heute noch. Fische die DAM FZ in Silber mit rot (gestreift & Blatt beklebt). Ich mach zwar auch immer noch mit bisschen Gummi/Wobblern rum, aber an der Lahn kannste das vergessen. Zanderbestand ist so gering, da geht nichts. Auch ist mir die Abrissquote bei dem Grundrumgezuppel mit Gufi/Twister zu hoch. Ebenso das ständige "rumspasten" mit der Rute macht mir auch nicht so den Spaß.


----------



## Toni_1962 (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit Blinkern auf Zander- geht das?*



Gemini schrieb:


> Dass wenig Zanderfänge auf Blech gemeldet werden liegt sicher daran dass viele nicht mehr damit
> angeln und es inzwischen einfach erfolgreichere Methoden gibt.



Es liegt sicherlich daran, dass wenig mit Blech darauf gefischt wird,
aber ob es erfolgreicher ist, hängt von den Umständen am Gewässer ab ...ich habe solche Gewässer, da wirft jeder seinen Gufi, da ja erfolgreicher gesagt, rein und es wird von der Masse massenhaft beackert und die Fängigkeit hat verloren ... und im Verhältnis dazu werden wenig Zander gefangen ... wer aber Blecht nimmt, fängt deswegen erfolgreicher, aber es nehmen eben wenige dies. 
Absolte Fangzahlen sprechen für Gufi, relative aber gegen Gufi und für Blech. #h


----------



## mefohunter84 (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit Blinkern auf Zander- geht das?*



vermesser schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Mitangler,
> 
> ich bin noch ein bißchen Neuling beim Zanderangeln und habe erst ein paar auf Gufis und Fetzen gefangen. Allerdings habe ich einen Zandersee vor der Tür.
> 
> ...



Ach ja, der gute alte Herr Zeiske. Das waren noch Zeiten.....
Früher haben wir in der Peene etliche Zander gefangen. Köder waren Köfis und Effzett-Blinker. Das Gewicht der Blinker...... Der kleinste kostete 2,20 Mark (der DDR), der mittlere 2,35 Mark (war mein Liebnlingsköder auf Zander Hecht und Barsch) und noch einer für 2,95 Mark.
Den Blinker habe ich immer zum Grund sacken lassen und dann mit einem kurzen Ruck angehoben. Anschließend langsames einkurbel, so daß ich keinen Grundkontakt mehr bekam. Vermeiden ließ es sich nicht, denn der Köder sollte schon relativ Grundnah geführt werden. Allerdings haben wir früher auch nur am Tage geblinkert. Nachts bissen die Zander dann auf ausgelegte Köderfische, die eigentlich für Aale gedacht waren.
Zur Wendezeit habe ich auch in einem See in der Nähe von Goldberg einige Zander auf den guten alten Effzett gefangen.
Probiere es also ruhig.

TL
Rolf


----------



## vermesser (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit Blinkern auf Zander- geht das?*

@ Mefohunter: Danke für die ausführliche Beschreibung in Bezug auf den guten alten Effzett. Ich werde das einfach mal testen und dann berichten.


----------



## vermesser (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mit Blinkern auf Zander- geht das?*

Durch eine PM darauf aufmerksam geworden, möchte ich hier einen kurzen Zwischenstand abgeben.

Ja, es geht mit Blinkern auf Zander. Zwei Erfolge (klein, aber leider normal in dem See) lassen sich vermelden, dazu etliche Barsche auf Spinner.

Allerdings habe ich das noch nicht richtig durchgehend getestet, da die Hecht woanders einfach zu gut bissen  !

Werd es aber nach der Schonzeit weiter testen und berichten. Dauert aber noch bis 01.06. :c !


----------

